# Separar calles de nñumeros en una dirección



## paliman (Aug 12, 2002)

Tengo una planilla con registros de personas. En una de las columnas figura la dirección de la persona en una sola celda, del siguiente modo:

Bolívar 2503
Av. del Libertador 3706 1ºB
San Martín 208 3ºA

Necesitaría alguna manera de separar los nombres de las calles del resto de la dirección. Si además se puede separara el número de la puerta del piso y del departamento, mejor, pero lo principal es que los nombres de las calles queden en una columna aparte. Como se trata de una base de datos que se actualiza periódicamente, necesito una manera de poder realizar esta separación a medida que se actualizan los registros.
Por si sirve de algo, tengo en otra planilla un listado de todos los nombres de las calles de la ciudad.
Gracias por adelantado por cualquier sugerencia.
Pablo (desde Buenos Aires)


----------



## asnieto (Oct 27, 2002)

Que te parece separarlo por espacios, pero no usando texto en columnas porque algunas veces necesitaras contar dos espacios.
sino por una formula hallar anidada dentro de otra.
Ejemplo
=IZQUIERDA(A1,HALLAR(" ",A1))
=DERECHA(A1,LARGO(A1)-HALLAR(" ",A1))
estas partiran la frase por el primer espacio, pero si necesitas por el segundo anidas la segunda:
=IZQUIERDA(a1,HALLAR(" ",DERECHA(A1,LARGO(A1)-HALLAR(" ",A1)))
la formula es un poco larga pero parece funcionar, cuentame.


----------

